# High HCG level but no baby on ultra sound. HELP?!?!



## JustJLinn

Hey y'all. 
I went to the doctor on Friday (6-1-12) and there was no baby on the ultra sound, I was giving a regular one and a vaginal one. Still nothing. My doctor said I will probably miscarry but the weird thing is, my blood work came back perfect and my HCG levels were at 54,000!! My dr said he wants to schedule a D&C but I have a feeling my lil peanut is in there somewhere!

I am really scared and nervous because if I miscarry, this will be my SECOND in less than FIVE months I have add very little bleeding once for less than 24 hours and no cramping. I "feel" pregnant. The last one didnt feel right, but this one does. I go back on Monday (tomorrow) for more blood work. I am terrified I will get bad news.

Is this possible??? Could I not be as far along as I thought? Please help!


----------



## marley79

how far on are you? I would never go for d and c without a second ultrasound. also you should have your hcg levels retested - if they are rising then that is a good sign - it may be just too early to see anything. They should be done 48 hours apart and see if there is a change. obviosuly if they are dropping that is a sign the other way. Hcg levels can't tell you anything without being compared to a re-test of your levels.
Massive hugs xxx


----------



## JustJLinn

I am apparently 9 weeks according to Google going off of my period, but I am unsure now if I am that far along. I will not get a d&c until I am completely positive there is nothing growing!

thank you for your reply!


----------



## marley79

Good luck - if it is not good news - keep trying. you are at your most fertile 3months post mc. I know its horrdiely heartbreaking but your chances of carryong next one are still very very high. wishing you lots of baby dust. xxx


----------



## Preggies

I had high levels with no baby and it turned out that I had ovulated late. In fact I didn't ovulate until the day of my missed period, so the doctor was thinking I was over 7 weeks but I was barely five and all this. Went back 2 weeks later and the baby was there. They just better make sure before d&c.


----------



## FeLynn

They would have seen something on ultrasound especially a vaginal one. I personally would have another one done a week or so after the last one to see if by chance there is something in there. If you are 9 weeks they should be able to see something in there. But if you ovulated later then usual there is a chance you are not that far. and if your not that far then they may not be able to see much.

I have kids but have had 3 losses. with my 1st loss we saw something on ultrasound everytime I went which grew in size each time. Only had a gestional sac and yolk sac but no fetal pole. I didnt know about my 2nd loss b/c I was waiting for my period to come and I had already started to miscarry I would have been about 5-6weeks. With my 3rd loss I saw something at my 4 week scan and saw my little ball with nubs at my 7th week and got a heartbeat. I lost the baby at 13.2 weeks. I do know its possible to find a heartbeat later on my one friend didnt get a heartbeat until she was 9 weeks.

so at the least I would get another ultrasound before having anything else done!


----------



## sugarplumx

Totally agree with the previous posters. I had very high levels like that at about 5 weeks (well around 30,000). I think you ovulated a lot later than you thought. Do you have long or irregular cycles? I would go for a repeat ultrasound next week. Do NOT get a D&C if you're levels are continuing to rise and they know for sure there is no baby.



EDIT: Just saw this post was from a month ago. OP, what happened? Hope you & baby are doing well <3


----------



## FeLynn

sugarplumx said:


> Totally agree with the previous posters. I had very high levels like that at about 5 weeks (well around 30,000). I think you ovulated a lot later than you thought. Do you have long or irregular cycles? I would go for a repeat ultrasound next week. Do NOT get a D&C if you're levels are continuing to rise and they know for sure there is no baby.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just saw this post was from a month ago. OP, what happened? Hope you & baby are doing well <3

was wondering the same???????????


----------

